# Your perfect day



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Now we all know this motorhoming lark can sometimes go wrong and we have those awful days were the sat nav takes you down a goat track which ends at the edge if a cliff which if your reading this you didn't go over or you end up on a aire or site with screaming kids or bulldozers next door but equally and hopefully more often you have those days where everything is just perfect and magical and it's a day you will always remember.

Right now I'm sat by a lake in the south of France watching the sun set. No noise except the crickety things. My guitar, a fridge full of Leffe and a day spent rowing around an empty lake in the hot sunshine where we found our own private island and declarded sovereignty for the royal kingdom of Kontiki. Several laws were made in the new kingdom and my favourite was when I (as king) made it law that women had to anything that was demanded of them no matter how kinky and straight away,not like tomorrow or maybe on your birthday sort of thing.

So I started thinking to cheer everyone up who perhaps feels like their summer is over why don't we post out best ever MH days on here? 

What's been your perfect day?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Oh you git ! I was happy until you posted your day :envy:

Enjoy


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

barryd said:


> we found our own private island and declarded sovereignty for the royal kingdom of Kontiki. Several laws were made in the new kingdom and my favourite was when I (as king) made it law that women had to anything that was demanded of them no matter how kinky and straight away,not like tomorrow or maybe on your birthday sort of thing.
> What's been your perfect day?


  Too much info Barry :lol:

Anyway I just won the Jackpot on the Euromillions,beat that.

:? Hang about it's not been drawn yet :!: :roll: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:lol: @ Barry

So tomorrow row out to the island again and let the Queen make a few rules ....you never know you may get a nice surprise :wink: 


Mike

sitting at home waiting for the tailend of hurricane Katia to blow through :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha. My rule was short lived when we returned to the mainland and was ordered by queen Kontiki to shake the mats and fetch water!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

spykal said:


> :lol: @ Barry
> 
> So tomorrow row out to the island again and let the Queen make a few rules ....you never know you may get a nice surprise :wink:
> 
> Mike


Nah.... He'll just end up coooking or cleaning all day :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> My guitar,
> 
> What's been your perfect day?


Not parking next to someone with a bleedin' guitar


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My perfect day was standing on the White Cliffs of Dover watching Barry leave the country on a ferry. :lol:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

barryd said:


> So I started thinking to cheer everyone up who perhaps feels like their summer is over why don't we post out best ever MH days on here?
> 
> What's been your perfect day?


Excellent idea Barry, but I fear we'd need an 'X rated' section :wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Not exactly a favourite day but it was a memorable one.

Sitting in the van on a tiny CL on a grey, rainy mizzerley day watching an otter playing in small river on the Isle of Skye. The owner told us we must be mistaken because there hadn't been otters in her river for years.
(I do know what an otter looks like) :roll: 

You don't have to have brilliant weather to have a memorable day but it helps.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't take any notice of him - all this gloating will come to an end shortly and he'll be back at work (if he can remember where to go) while some of us take our turn at enjoying our perfect day.

Just think how utterly miserable he's going to be sitting in the queue at the ferry waiting for his boat to battle through the stormy channel (please don't tell me he's using the tunnel!).

I hope one of the campsite mods has made notes of all those "amazing aires" he's found so you can tick them off as he submits his site reviews.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Don't mind them Barry.

Just tell us where the lake is??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

They're all memorable, but this one from our latest _(kiddy free)_ jaunt across the Channel springs to mind.

We headed out to the coast on the bikes and came across this virtually deserted beach. Other than the naked dude in the sea near the rocks, we had the place to ourselves for ages.

Clothing optional would have been better if I'd thought to pack stronger sun protection for my white bits


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

In August, we were coming to the end of our two week holiday and it had been one day nicer than the next. We were at the end of Sheep's Head Peninsula in West Cork, but the mist and fog had come in and we could see nothing. We thought about just driving on towards home a couple of days early, and were driving along the north of the peninsula. The sky started to clear and we parked the van to one last walk.
We walked back the road a couple of miles and came to a sign for a pier, Ho Hum! Piers and MHomes !!
We walked down a steep hill to a tiny deserted pier, and looked across to the Beara Peninsula, with the sun out and all rain and fog gone. We looked at each other and hardly needed to say a word.
I sent Greg back to the van at a fast lick while I stood on what would be our parking spot, arms spread out in case anybody else might come along. THere was plenty of room anyway. 
There followed a fantastic two nights where we did loads more walking, had a campfire, climbed rocks, and explored so much more.
It was a wonderful end to a wonderful holiday, and the memory of coming across such a wonderful little place will stay with me.

Ca


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

CaGreg

superb story. sounds ideal.

Sadly spending the whole summer in Europe has taken it's toll on my finances and the dream will end soon. I've been forced to sell our home in the Yorkshire Dales and will be moving to Gateshead. The van will be sold but our next door neighbour has a twin axle 747 so perhaps he will let us tag along on his trips. Seems to have an army of pigs and whippets though?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry pugs not pigs


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

barryd said:


> Sorry pugs not pigs


Gosh, I didn't like to comment, but yes, pugs sounds a little bit better.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ca


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry,
Guess where all those travellers evicted from Dale Farm have ended up.

Hope you have a wonderful rest of holiday :wink: :wink:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Barry could you tell us (or pm me) to tell me where in France you found this wonderful lake. We have recently moved to live in Southern France and will be bringing our MH out here at the beginning of October so we are looking forward to finding new places to explore.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Good day today. At cc site in Edinburgh great weather now sat in our swift sundance having a glass of vino


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Wild camping for a month at the side of the river Ebro in Spain, 11.30 pm ish, a bottle of whisky consumed between Sandra and myself as we sat in the front seats looking out over the water, and all the lights of houses and the head lights of fishermen twinkling way out in the distance..

When the bite alarm started and the line was shooting out. We both went into our well rehearsed routine, headlamps on, I pick up the carp rod and bend into the fish, Sandra has to climb down the steep bank down to the water level to land the fish which is rolling around just out of sight in the blackness.. Then! this enormous fin breaks the surface, Sandra lets out a Whoop of delight as she slips the net under it and realise she can't lift the net to land it.
I climbed down the bank and I could just about lift it out onto the unhooking mat..







52lb 2 oz of Ebro carp.. A PB :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> I've been forced to sell our home in the Yorkshire Dales and will be moving to Gateshead. The van will be sold but our next door neighbour has a twin axle 747 so perhaps he will let us tag along on his trips. Seems to have an army of pigs and whippets though?


Wonderful news Barry. 

Our Filipino houseboy has just left and we need a new housemaid as well. If you do not mind cleaning up after the dogs (there are a lot of them) and doing a bit of gardening, then you are sorted.

We cannot afford to pay you and Mrs D but the shed out the back is more than adequate for you both (at a nominal rent).

As for going on trips, I guarantee you regular trips. ie Tesco, Asda, and the recycling centre.

When can you start.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So that's what awaits me. A life as 747's man servant. Oh dear.

MrsW. The lake is lac du lauzas near Nages on the edge of the langeudoc roussillon region, page 378 of the new all the aires book. Terrific aire with hookup and services for 6 e a night.

That's a big fish. There are some monsters in here as they keep jumping near the boat. You can even here the at night when your in the van. Not seen anyone catch one yet but I have heard carp fishing if that's what they are can drive you mad.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> but I have heard carp fishing if that's what they are can drive you mad.
> 
> Thanks for the replies










Agghhh!..


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

yesterday was my perfect day.  

It was my perfect birthday woke up in motorhome to a brilliant blue sky and a scorcher here on the banks of the Dordogne (Souillac)

Lazed round local superb outdoor pool for most of the day ( we are on the municipal site with free wifi)

Opened all my lovely pressies -many to do with skincare-as I am getting on. :? 

Had calls from all my family and a skype from the grandchildren in the USA.  

Cheekey middle son asked if we were going out for dinner early so we could get back and hubby could give me his 'birthday present'

Scored one up by announcing I'd already had it first thing in the morning :lol: :lol: 

then went out for a lovely dinner in the old town.

It was very hot all night really very hot but today is a little cooler

Truely a perfect day :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

My perfect day would be seeing the Springboks whip some Welsh butt this morning at rugby!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ski*

A Ski resort with no Brits, French, Italians or Americans.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Come on TM. Surely the list is longer than that. Don't hold back.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

TM

Hi loner

Aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> The lake is lac du lauzas near Nages on the edge of the langeudoc roussillon region, page 378 of the new all the aires book. Terrific aire with hookup and services for 6 e a night.


Check out the street view at this location to see where I think Barry is :wink: :

Google Map Link <<


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep your spot on. We were down the other end of the Aire though which you cant quite see.

We have left today and driven down to the coast but here are some pics of the lake and Aire.

Our spot









The Lake from above









The Lake taken from the boat









Sunset view from back of van


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My perfect rally was last week with Chris Grew and his family and all the friends that came to my Birthday Party at The Woodbridge Pewsey Wiltshire.
I will never beat that and My Son and his family came and he sung as a birthday pressie for me.
I loved every minute of it and I just dont know how I will beat that.
The two most important dates (My Golden Wedding and my hmmm th Birthday) have been just great thanks to MHFacts xxxx
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisgrew/sets/72157627631582172/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd

Enough is enough

Now your posts are down right annoying :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't worry Aldra it couldn't last. We have been forced onto a campsite on the med coast and are surrounded by Germans! I knew it couldn't last.

Still forecast is 29 and sunny, it's 100 yards to the beach and 50 to the pool so I suppose it will be ok for a day or two.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Loner*



aldra said:


> TM
> 
> Hi loner
> 
> Aldra


Far from it. But, that said. what is wrong with loners?.

Brits:

Only want to speak to you and bore the crap out of you with their skiing skills. Simply because you speak English.

French:

Do not understand the concept of forming an orderly que.

Italians:

Ski like they drive

Americans:

Should not need any further explanation >insert your own<


----------

